# Alumacraft V14 SS



## 300 WIN MAG (Dec 12, 2003)

Hey Guys,
I am looking for feedback on a Alumacraft V14 SS. I saw Alumacraft boats at Cabelas the other week, and I saw a V14 SS for sale at a used boat dealer. It is a 2002 and has never been the water. A previous employee put money down on it and made some payments but never paid it off, so it has never been registered. It is wired for lights and has an automatic bilge pump, and a trailer. I think that the guy will let it go for about $1000. I have a 14' Tracker Jon boat that I bought new last year from Bass Pro, and a used trailer, that I might trade it in for $500, toward the cost of this other boat. One negative, I have a 20 Merc short shaft that I have to convert to a long shaft for this boat. I would appreciate hearing your thoughts.


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

Probably more cost effective and easy to sell the 20 and buy a long shaft motor


----------



## k8vol (Aug 11, 2003)

the V14ss is made as a short shaft transom or it would be a v14 so maybe the add or saleman is not telling you right was just looking at a 2004 catlog. you may not need a long shaft motor . also they offer a side console for that boat as a add on if you want.look like a nice wide boat to fish from good luck on working a deal on the boat . steve k8vol.


----------



## k8vol (Aug 11, 2003)

looking a little more and it sounds like it's more like a 2005 145ltd thats a great boat but its a long shaft motor needed to run that one you may find selling you old motor or tradeing in yours a better way then making your a long shaft model just like Tonga said. steve k8vol


----------



## DougJr. (Dec 1, 2006)

Good morning

Could some one tell me what the maximum horse power would be on this boat? The waters that I fish only allow a motor to be 1/2 the max or a total of 20 HP. I hope that it is 35HP so I can put a 15 HP on it Thanks for your help.

DougJr


----------



## sdanville (Jan 16, 2006)

1) my 20 year old 14 ft Starcraft reads up to a 30HP and i think thats nuts (too high) where my huge 1996 16.2 Smokercraft ProMag only 10 years old reads only 50HP.

2) if you have no coastguard tag..who will know what the max HP is -- to enforce the rules of the lake. ? ive never heard of those kind of rules.


----------



## DougJr. (Dec 1, 2006)

Sdanville

The rules are on the Quabin Reservoir In Western Ma which supplies the city of Boston and some other cities and towns in Ma. They have a max HP rule of 20HP.The rule used to be a max of 10 HP on all rigs but they raised it to accommodate the fellas with the larger rigs. Some of those rigs would be capable of handeling 100 HP. The state wants to keep the speeds and the fuel useage to a minimum. They also felt that the fella with the 12 Foot boat and the 20 HP needed to be kept under control also. The guards at the gate have the discretionary power to allow or not allow a rig on the water. The program has been in effect for quite a few years and seems to work quite well.

DougJr.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Seems like it would make a lot more sense to just have a no wake rule, or a set speed limit. Having the government mandate that people under power their rigs is just plain silly, besides being potentially dangerous on larger waters, and killing the resale value of the boat. Do they assume people don't know how to use the throttle? What do you do with that undepowered boat when you get to a real lake, or Cape Cod? Buy another motor? Sorry for the tirade, but the stupidity of the rampant "government knows best" thing out there in Kennedyland drives me NUTS. Set as speed limit, fine. Don't tell me what motor to do that speed with.


----------



## DougJr. (Dec 1, 2006)

Good morning Esox

The rule is on the Quabin Reservoir only. Any other waters in Ma are open to normal rules same as you must have in Mi. As far knowing how to use the throttle I am sure you have your share of boatters that don't in Mi also. We have learned to live with the rule as it is. 

DougJr.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I have been to that resivour, the fishing was ok, the scenery was beautiful. My point is that such arbitrary restrictions needlessly prohibit many, many people who have boats suited for other waters as well from utilizing the resource. Whats next, a restriction on horsepower in cars because too many people spped on the highways? 
Anyhow. When I was there I was visiting a friend who happens to be fortunate enough to own a couple of boats,and one of them was deemed suitable to launch in the res. It worked great for that, and was suitable for a lot of the other small waters and rivers out there. It might be a good multipurpose boat for you too, a 16' Alumacraft Jon boat, 20 hp Merc tiller steer. Good stability, loads of room , good horsepower to speed ratio.


----------



## DougJr. (Dec 1, 2006)

Good morning Esox

I gather by your message that you were not to impressed by the quality of the fishing on Quabin. In my opinion it has always been a difficult body of water to learn. Many anglers do not have the patients to take the time to learn how and where to fish it. For those who stick it out and learn it becomes a very rewarding and enjoyable place. I do believe that I can learn some good techniques from you fellas with all the large lakes you fish.Some of these ideas may very well help me on Quabin. Have a good day.

DougJr.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

My buddy does very well there with down riggers, dipsies and planer boards depending on what he is targeting and the water temps. He doesn't try for the bass much there. The day I was there was just not a good fishing day, bluebird skies and no wind.


----------



## DougJr. (Dec 1, 2006)

Well I guess this was not a very popular model. No one seems to have one that can answer my question. I still hope some one will be able to solve me problem.
DougJr.


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

ESOX said:


> I have been to that resivour, the fishing was ok, the scenery was beautiful. My point is that such arbitrary restrictions needlessly prohibit many, many people who have boats suited for other waters as well from utilizing the resource. Whats next, a restriction on horsepower in cars because too many people spped on the highways?
> Anyhow. When I was there I was visiting a friend who happens to be fortunate enough to own a couple of boats,and one of them was deemed suitable to launch in the res. It worked great for that, and was suitable for a lot of the other small waters and rivers out there. It might be a good multipurpose boat for you too, a 16' Alumacraft Jon boat, 20 hp Merc tiller steer. Good stability, loads of room , good horsepower to speed ratio.


I am going to agree with you on this one. This seems to a be a blanket fix for a specific problem. In my opinion and smaller motor pushing a heavier boat will use just as much fuel and cause just as much pollution as one that is adequately equipped. Sorry for hi jacking your thread and I don't know much about the boat but I couldnt help commenting on this. Wow is that ridiculous.


----------

